# RnB Singer Truth Hurts for Penthouse Magazine



## dokoupil (Feb 14, 2012)

for a larger image click on the photo


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 14, 2012)

lovely! You have some awesome imagery in your gallery!


----------



## dokoupil (Feb 14, 2012)

thx


----------



## hayleyfraser24 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice, I had fun looking through your pictures on your site, you have some great, artistic and original images.


----------

